# SUB-D Winkel 90°



## Markus (16 Juni 2004)

hallo,

folgendes probelm:

-kleines touch panel mit mpi-schnittstelle
-kleines gehäuse
-unten kein platz für stecker


gedanke:

eine art gewinkelter gender changer, (am besten ohne gender changer :-D ) gibt es sowas?
also das meine nach unter zeigende buchse mittels diesem 90° adapter nach hinten zeigt?

danke!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8 Oktober 2005)

Hallo Markus,

es ist nicht zu fassen, eine Marktlücke ist gedeckt :wink: .

Siemens 22150270
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/22150270

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## knabi (8 Oktober 2005)

20 Euronen für so einen kleinen Adapter ist aber schon ganz schön frech von SIEMENS....


----------



## 0815prog (9 Oktober 2005)

Der Preis ist ganz schön happig, da stimme ich zu.

Aber genau das suche ich schon seit ein paar Wochen.

Es lohnt sich, sich hier im Forum immer wieder umzuschauen. *Danke!!*

_____________________________________________________________


----------

